# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  كيف تعرفي نوع جنينك

## الوسادة

التعرف على نوع الجنين من الأمور التى اكتشفت وتم فك لغزها من آلاف السنين ، فقديماً كان بإمكانهم التعرف على جنس المولود من شكل بطن الحامل ، ومن ضمن الموروثات الشهيرة أنه إذا كان بطن الأم غير بارز فإنها ستلد ذكرا، أما إذا كان بطنها مرفوعا لأعلى فهذه إشارة إلى أنها حامل في أنثى.

وأكد تقرير نشرته صحيفة "زود دويتشه تسايتونج" في موقعها على شبكة الإنترنت أن التأويلات الموروثة لها أساس تاريخي ، حيث ترجع للقرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، وللتأكد من لك فحص العلماء أكثر من 100 سيدة حامل لم يكن يعرفن جنس الطفل الذي يحملنه ، وتوصل العلماء خلال بحثهم إلى مجموعة من المفاجآت من بينها أن شعور الأم وأحلامها غالبا ما تؤدي إلى تكهنات سليمة بشأن جنس المولود 

ولد – بنت ؟؟

وخلصت الدراسة إلى مجموعة من النصائح التي يمكن أن تساهم بنسبة كبيرة في الكشف عن جنس المولود، وخاصة إذا لم تشعر الأم في أول شهور الحمل بالغثيان أو إذا شعرت بارتفاع سريع في درجات حرارة قدميها ، مقارنة بفترة ما قبل الحمل، فإن هذه من المؤشرات التي تدل على أنها في انتظار مولود ذكر.
وكذلك إذا لاحظت الأم اتساع حدقة عينيها إذا نظرت في المرآة لمدة دقيقة واحدة على الأقل، أو إذا لاحظت جفافا سريعا في بشرتها، أو إذا كانت دقات قلب الجنين أقل من 140 دقة في الدقيقة، فإنها يجب أن تتوقع إنجاب ذكر.
أما إذا كانت الأم ترغب في التأكد بشكل أكبر من جنس المولود الذي تحمله ، فيمكنها الاستفادة من علم الأرقام إذ يتم حساب عمر الأم وقت الإنجاب ، ويضاف إلى رقم الشهر الذي ستحدث فيه الولادة، فإذا كانت النتيجة رقم زوجي فإن هذا يشير إلى إنجاب ذكر، أما عدم وجود أي من المؤشرات المذكورة فيعني أن الأم من الممكن أن تعد نفسها لاستقبال أنثى. 

* جدول صيني لاختيار نوع الجنين : 
تمكن الصينيين قبل 700 عام من اختيار نوع المولود ، حيث وجد جدول فى مقابر أحد ملوك الصين كتبها علماء صينيين .
المطلوب الأول فى الجدول هو عمر المرأة من 18 سنة إلى 45 سنة على شكل افقي ، والمطلوب الثاني هو شهر فترة الجماع على شكل رأسي .









وكما هو موضح فى الصورة اللون الأزرق يعبر عن أن المولود ذكر B ، واللون الوردي يعبر عن أن المولود أنثى G ، على سبيل المثال إذا كان عمر المرأة 27 عاماً وإذا كان فترة الجماع في شهر يناير يظهر لنا على حسب هذا الجدول بنتاً.
يذكر أن المخطط الأصلي لهذا الجدول موجودة في متحف بيجينج وإن نسبة صحة هذا الجدول 99 % ، والله اعلم .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]في الواقع هديل الجدول الصيني صحيح ومعروف عنه منذ زمن بعيد ، حتى الأطباء المختصون في فترة الستينيات كانوا يستخدمونه لتحديد جنس المولود ، ايضا لا بد من الاشارة ان الجماع في ايام معينة من الشهر نسبه مع أيام الدورة الشهرية تحدد من جنس المولود ، فكان الاطباء ولا يزالون يستخدمون الارقام لتحديد جنس المولود سواء ان كانت المرأة حاملا ، ام لم تكن ، وهي طريقة ليست صعبة ولها تحليلها الواضح ..
الآن يأتي المختصون ليضيفوا وفقا لدراساتهم امورا جديدة تحدد من ذلك ، وهنا فعلا استغرب ، هل عندما توصل الصينيون لجدول تحديد جنس المولود أكانوا يعرفون تفاصيل هذه الدراسات؟ اعتقد انهم كانوا يعلمون ، وهذه الدراسات ما هي الا مجرد "اخبار خفيفة" يُذيعونها على شكل اكتشافات ، تماما كما اكتشفوا اطوار الجنين التي اخبر عنها القرآن الكريم قبل الف عام ونصف ..!


شكرا هديل [/align]*

----------


## حبيبة نايف

مزبوووووووط 
جربته بالحملين وطلع صحيح
والله أعلم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كله عند ربنا معلوم وان شاء الله من هون لـ نحمل فرج  ورحمة  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## علا وبس

الله وحده العالم بكل اشي

----------

